# Help with value/dating a circa 1950 JC Higgins



## CubaBikerMark (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello All;

I am a collector who has decided to zone in on lightweights a bit more due to space limitations. At the very least I need to clear out my Tandems!

I've got a JC Higgins Tandem which I was told dates from 1950 or so ... it is in near mint condition with nice pinstriping; All State heavy Duty Nylon original tires I assume; Bendix hub; Messenger plastic saddles; Weinmann front handbrake; original grips.

My theory is that it was used once or twice on a Sunny day---it has some dust on it but is essentially new ...

on the bottom brackets these are the serial #s, as far as I can tell 

10 C1247

501 4599

Any help with dating this and a value?

And advice on how I might sell it on Ebay or here? I would need to have it picked up in Newtown PA, in the suburbs of Philadelphia


----------



## CubaBikerMark (Oct 14, 2008)

*Here's 3 pics of it*

Here are 3 pics of the Tandem JC Higgins bicycle. More are available of course ...


----------



## CubaBikerMark (Oct 14, 2008)

*Pics here now ...*

Here are the pics this time-----the original images were too large I guess ...


----------



## CubaBikerMark (Oct 14, 2008)

*another pic*

I can't seem to add more than one pic at a time--sorry


----------



## CubaBikerMark (Oct 14, 2008)

*final lo res pic*

here's the final pic---I can email any helpers the hi-res images


----------

